# opps 3' x 7' too small



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

I ran into a little problem this morning. As I have mentioned before I am working with N scale and had a design with 3 levels of track. I am using analog not the DCC system to control the engines. I have looked over the layout and looked over it to make sure with all the turnouts and loops that I did not double back on the track. My son has even looked it over multiple times.

I got the first level completed and running last week. My grandsons have been over and have enjoyed watching the trains go. I started the second level this week. I have been excited over the progress I have made....until this morning.

I was evaluating how I was going to incorporate the third level into the scenery. I had already figured out the first ans second levels using tunnels and cuts in the mountains (future). I was even debating possibly not building the 3rd level. As I was imagining the trains moving about on the second level It suddenly dawned on me that I had a figure eight with only one turnout to get into the loop and I didn't have one to get out. The only way out of the loop would be to reverse out of the loop. I also realized that I may have some difficulty with a tight radius and trestles for the 3rd level.

I am now going to start over and build a new board. I was hoping I could stay a little smaller that a 4' x 8' when I started, but now I think I am forced to go with the larger board. So, Monday I head back to Home Desperate for another sheet of plywood, another sheet of pink foam and more 1" x 8" pine for the sides.

Wish me luck this time.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ElSim,

Give the MDF a shot at Home Desperate ... not expensive, perfectly smooth and flat, and an extra inch all around ... 49" x 97".

TJ


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

I was actually thinking about getting a 4' x 8' and then trimming it down to 3'-6" x 7'-6". I only need a little bit more than what I have now. I would like to try to keep it to a more manageable size. I also want to be able to reach across the table rather than go around it to resolve any issues. My son is trying to convince me to just go with the full 4' x 8' and have that much more room for buildings and the train yard.

No mater what I do it takes a little bite out of the budget for rolling stock.


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

I am now up to a 4' x 8' board. Got the board with the sides (with windows) and legs built Saturday. I have a base of foam also installed. I plan on starting the land forming this week. I kept my original attempt. So both are in my office for the time being. I should have plenty of time this week to work on it.

I have not seen anything that indicated if there is anything special I need to do to make sure the plaster of paris will adhere to the foam. I will be creating the mountains and contours with a base of foam. This foam will be glued to the main base and then coated with plaster of paris soaked paper.

Is this the correct way to do this?

Thanks,


----------

